# Carving in springtime?



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

I just realized it's in the wrong section. Mods, feel free to move it.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

You'll only get so much edge hold in slushy corn snow, if you want a clean line you'll need to go faster/more downhill.


----------



## chad23 (Oct 13, 2011)

exactly what lamps said. I love lamp (anchorman quote)


----------



## herjazz (Feb 20, 2013)

for spring i switch to a warm temp wax, although the slush will rip off that wax pretty quickly :/ there's not much you can do on slush, i can't get the speed that i want even on steep blacks... that's why normally i hit the park in springtime. slush makes for softer falls if you fall, haha...


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks. So there's not a lot that could have been done except go steeper and faster. And it's good to know that it was less me but the conditions. :thumbsup:


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

herjazz said:


> for spring i switch to a warm temp wax, although the slush will rip off that wax pretty quickly :/ there's not much you can do on slush, i can't get the speed that i want even on steep blacks... that's why normally i hit the park in springtime. slush makes for softer falls if you fall, haha...


Ahhh. Waxing is real important for spring riding no? So on Sunday by about 2 PM my base felt like it was riding through dough. It wouldnt glide. I put flouro on a few days before. Day started hard (not icy), turned great for a couple runs then slushy in the afternoon in 50 degree temps. So that ride through dough feel means hoof to the car and touch up with express wax? I guess I didnt realize slush will take wax off in 10 runs in the spring.


----------



## herjazz (Feb 20, 2013)

EastCoastChris said:


> Day started hard (not icy), turned great for a couple runs then slushy in the afternoon in 50 degree temps.


that's a sign that it's time to hit the park lol... that's exactly what i do. morning when it's still relatively hard, do my usual speed/carve runs. if it turns to slush, i know my wax is gone anyways, so i hit the park and try a few stuff there and call it a day...


----------

